# Salt prices in MA



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

What is everyone paying for bulk salt and where you getting it from?


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

JohnnyWalker;1669446 said:


> What is everyone paying for bulk salt and where you getting it from?


$75 per. In barre


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

66 Per ton in portsmouth nh. A ton is usually slightly more than a yard right?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Jguck25;1669852 said:


> 66 Per ton in portsmouth nh. A ton is usually slightly more than a yard right?


A yard of salt is usually 2200 lbs. plus or minus a few.


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

bub3020,

Do you have contact info for the place in Barre? I heard about it being cheap over that way last year but never found out who had it. Last year I paid something like $95.00 per ton.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Chelsea is at 90 a ton I believe.


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Are you looking at Truckload quantities (25+tons) or a few yards/tons at a time? This would help narrow down a realistic price for you.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Schoenberg Salt;1671675 said:


> Are you looking at Truckload quantities (25+tons) or a few yards/tons at a time? This would help narrow down a realistic price for you.


What price could you do 25 tons delivered to Boston MA for?


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wildwood reload in barre. 978-355-9024


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks bub3020


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

Jguck25;1669852 said:


> 66 Per ton in portsmouth nh. A ton is usually slightly more than a yard right?


Where in Portsmouth and do you have the number. Looking to get 25 tons a wack


----------



## Border (Dec 7, 2013)

Friends bought bulk in Portsmouth yesterday .They said they paid $65 a ton.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

JohnnyWalker;1676937 said:


> Where in Portsmouth and do you have the number. Looking to get 25 tons a wack


Johnny if you're interested in splitting loads lemme know. I don't have a triaxle.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

can anyone do better than 90per in metrowest ma?


----------



## SALCORP (Sep 28, 2009)

Hyde park masonry supplies. One location in Hyde park which is Boston ,MA. The other is Norwood,MA. Prices are good and they have everything drop shipped prices are very good.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Jguck25;1669852 said:


> 66 Per ton in portsmouth nh. A ton is usually slightly more than a yard right?


Where in Portsmouth? My local yard gets it out of Portsmouth and I'm paying 125 a yard, they load heavy by still, id rather take a trailer to Portsmouth and load it up if possible. Worth the drive for the money I'd save.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

wilsonsground;1710575 said:


> Where in Portsmouth? My local yard gets it out of Portsmouth and I'm paying 125 a yard, they load heavy by still, id rather take a trailer to Portsmouth and load it up if possible. Worth the drive for the money I'd save.


Granite state minerals. You can see there salt piles from the bridge going from NH to Miane. I'm not a big fan of brown salt thou. It seems like i use more of it than I do with white salt. Who are you buying from? It's $110 at Amherst earth.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm curious too


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

ANA Proscapes;1713377 said:


> Granite state minerals. You can see there salt piles from the bridge going from NH to Miane. I'm not a big fan of brown salt thou. It seems like i use more of it than I do with white salt. Who are you buying from? It's $110 at Amherst earth.


I buy from balcom. I don't like Amherst earth. Balcom '1 yard salt' nearly fills my 1.8 Hopper. And I like that balcoms there whenever I need material unlike Val. I don't mind paying a little more for good customer service and being able to get material at at whatever time of night. But like like everyone else I'd rather pocket more money if that means driving to buy bulk and save some coin.


----------

